# Good idea/bad idea?



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have tried ringing the pet shop where I got Spike to see if his brother was still there and the woman said she didn't know anything about any hamsters. So I am going into town tomorrow anyway and I was considering popping in and checking. Now the problem is, if he is still available and I get him they will have been apart two days, what is the chance of me reintroducing them without fighting. I have spare cages but the other cages have 1cm bars and I don't know if they are too wide. I am really worried that I will end up with two hamsters that hate each other and nowhere to put one of them. Opinions please.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Just bumping this, please advise someone cos if I'm gonna get him I am going 1st thing tomorrow.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

1cm is quite big but think would be okay! mine are all 7mm.

What species are they? Hamsters in the long run probably won't stay together.

You can try to reintroduce but I think after a while they'll get a bit miffed with each other.

I would get him, and then if they need splitting up then it needs to be done, but you still have a cutee ball of fluff!

Char
xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I didn't intend to get Spike but they literally said it doesn't matter if I gave him a good home as long as they got rid of them, so when my OH found out he was not very pleased if I start getting another cage out he will flip, I think I can get away with another hamster in the same cage because he probably won't even notice. Oh we think Spike is a Campbells but the girlin the shopsaid he was a chinese.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

chinese.... campbells.... Completely different! Doesn't sound like this person knows what they are chatting! Buy him anyway!!! I think you should stay on a while till like 4am to keep me company!!!

Char
xxx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I have tried ringing the pet shop where I got Spike to see if his brother was still there and the woman said she didn't know anything about any hamsters. So I am going into town tomorrow anyway and I was considering popping in and checking. Now the problem is, if he is still available and I get him they will have been apart two days, what is the chance of me reintroducing them without fighting. I have spare cages but the other cages have 1cm bars and I don't know if they are too wide. I am really worried that I will end up with two hamsters that hate each other and nowhere to put one of them. Opinions please.


I don't think they would get out of a cage with 1cm bars - my two russians are in cages which are plastic and part bars and they are 1cm apart and they have been in these cages from being babies and never got out.

Aww I hope you get his brother - they are beautiful hamsters.:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> chinese.... campbells.... Completely different! Doesn't sound like this person knows what they are chatting! Buy him anyway!!! I think you should stay on a while till like 4am to keep me company!!!
> 
> Char
> xxx


Naughty Char keeping ppl up!! 

Don't know about hamsters..was just looking at ur thread...hope u get him cos the woman doesn't sound like she cares. :frown:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Molly stay up with me as well!! LOL

I would get him, sounds like they know nothing if they can't even get the breed right! From that piccy he is a campbells dwarf.... nothing like a chinese!! LMAO He looks like my Maisie!

I'm waiting for a flight that leaves at 6am uk time and I need someone to keep me awake till I get on the plane and zzzzzzzz!

Char
xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

She says Spike is a girl, and there are no girls left, only boys. But they have let the parents get pregnant again so I can have another girl in 3 weeks and apparently they will get on because Spike is only about 4 weeks old. I'm worried with them giving themaway free that they will go to the wrong types of homes if you know what I mean. Gonna try him out in the bigger cage today and I should be able to see what he/she looks like with the bars. Hopefully get some better piccies as well.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

awwww no!!!  im sad for you! are they sure spike is a girl?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm gonna look at how to identify girls and boys then look at Spike, not too confident they got it right. But I also found out they had been keeping all the babies together so if Spike is a girl she might be pregnant. How young can they get pregnant?


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

oooo new baby!!!

dont get another, even if you feel sorry for it 

you put them together they WILL fight , honest.

take a pic of his back end ^^ and i'll help with the sexing(balls or no balls)

She might be pregnant, if she is dont panic you noo wat to do!

goodluck
Xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Panick Panick what do you mean don't panick, of course I don't know what to do, right Gill deep breaths. It looks like they are just letting them get pregnant all the time, and I can't take them all so I will just be happy with Spike. I've taken some pics but they are really rubbish so good luck, she doesn't seem to have any balls but she seems to have really obvious nipples is this normal or is this a sign of being pregnant? Am I going to be a grandma and do you want to be a godmother?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Panick Panick what do you mean don't panick, of course I don't know what to do, right Gill deep breaths. It looks like they are just letting them get pregnant all the time, and I can't take them all so I will just be happy with Spike. I've taken some pics but they are really rubbish so good luck, she doesn't seem to have any balls but she seems to have really obvious nipples is this normal or is this a sign of being pregnant? Am I going to be a grandma and do you want to be a godmother? 

















Ooops how did I manage to do that twice,see I told you I was panicking.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Panick Panick what do you mean don't panick, of course I don't know what to do, right Gill deep breaths. It looks like they are just letting them get pregnant all the time, and I can't take them all so I will just be happy with Spike. I've taken some pics but they are really rubbish so good luck, she doesn't seem to have any balls but she seems to have really obvious nipples is this normal or is this a sign of being pregnant? Am I going to be a grandma and do you want to be a godmother?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Callmmmmm womann!!

deep breaths!

it'll all be okay...people will be able to help you if she does give birth.

STOP PANICKING!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Gill cumon , you knwo what to do if she is pregnant. belive in yourself.


Hmmm how many nipples can you see of ots a row of like 6-8 then yes its a girl, and may be pregnant.
spike doesnt reli look like a boy.


V. cute though!


im in shock wow they can sex
:yikes:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> Gill cumon , you knwo what to do if she is pregnant. belive in yourself.
> 
> Hmmm how many nipples can you see of ots a row of like 6-8 then yes its a girl, and may be pregnant.
> spike doesnt reli look like a boy.
> ...


I think I will cope, I just need to get hold of a tank now cos if she has babies in the cage they won't stay there long.

She is extremely cute though, well worth the 29p she cost

Yeah looks like they can sex and they don't even sell pets, whats [email protected]'s excuse then.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

i want a baby if she has any!!!  you can see waffle's nipples like that too  i wouldnt worry toooooo much....


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> i want a baby if she has any!!!  you can see waffle's nipples like that too  i wouldnt worry toooooo much....


Oh gawd I hope your right.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

The nipples can protrude more so if they are pregnant. If hamsters are anything like rats then they can breed at 6 weeks onwards.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have no idea how old she is, the shop just said she is a baby, but she's too big to be a baby.


----------

